
Linode Data Corruption and Issues - kundi
Here&#x27;s the email I received from Linode today:<p>Hello,<p>I&#x27;m very sorry to inform you that there was an issue on the host that your Linode resides on which resulted in the loss of your Linode&#x27;s data. Our administrators have attempted to recover your Linode&#x27;s data, but have not been successful.<p>Due to the severity of the issue, the Linode is unrecoverable and we are unable to migrate it to a new host. Please accept our deepest apologies. We do have measures in place to prevent this kind of data loss but unfortunately, those features could not prevent today&#x27;s failure.<p>While we understand that no amount of money can make up for lost data, we have gone ahead and credited your account for 3 months worth of service for the Linode that was impacted. This credit will be automatically applied towards future invoices.<p>We recommend redeploying your Linode from any external backups if they are available. While unlikely, you may be able to recover some data by rebooting your server into rescue mode and performing a file system check. I&#x27;ve provided the link to our documentation for assistance:<p>Booting Into Rescue Mode<p>Performing A File System Check<p>This is certainly not the experience that we want you to have while on our platform, nor is it the level of reliability we want you to expect from us. We can assure you that we will be performing a further investigation of this to better prevent further similar incidents. Please let us know if you have any questions for us.<p>Kind Regards,
Mark
Linode Support Team<p>---<p>It happened that our server hosting exitmist.com service lost all our data and leads that we&#x27;ve collected.<p>How would you react to the situation?<p>What is your experience with Linode?
======
robertcope
These things happen to computers. You should have been taking backups. Any
data loss is on you. Seems like Linode responded reasonably, in my opinion.

I would react by rebuilding my server(s) and restoring the backed up data.

~~~
rgacote
Long-time Linode user here. Stuff happens. Agree Linode responded
appropriately. I use their automated daily backup service but also maintain
off-server redundant copies of critical data.

Learn from the experience, review your backup and management policies, restore
from last available backups.

~~~
kundi
The problem is that its not the first time we're having issues with Linode.
And yes, thinks happen, but the question is how often and on what extent. In
my opinion, Linode is not a reliable company with exceptional service, and we
will be migrating all our servers away from them.

~~~
robertcope
I've run stuff there for years and never had an issue. I have been
transitioning stuff to Digital Ocean, but really only because I like that they
have an actual firewall that I can control. Also been moving more stuff to
AWS. But, back to Linode, never had any major issues.

